# Concernant la touche annuler...



## Li@mst0rM (22 Février 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous, 

cela fait plusieurs fois que je rencontre le même problème sous Evernote (mais cela peut arriver à partir du moment où l'on utilise le clavier virtuel), lorsque je n'écris pas avec le vrai clavier mais avec le clavier virtuel : en passant dans la section "123" j'appuie malencontreusement sur la touche "annuler" (qui est très proche de la touche pour repasser en abc).. qui efface donc tout mon texte. 

Il n'y aurait pas un moyen de la "locké" ou d'avoir l'équivalent de "rétablir" ? 

Sinon y a t il déja un groupe facebook pour ce problème, une pétition ? :mouais:


----------



## Dagui (26 Février 2011)

Bonjour,
pas besoin d'en aller jusqu'à créer un groupe Facebook pour si peu, et encore moins de faire une pétition, ta vie n'est pas en jeu. 

Surtout qu'il se trouve qu'il existe une solution. C'est vrai qu'il m'arrive parfois de supprimer des lettres, ou tout simplement avec la correction automatique de la valider en tapant sur la barre espace alors que ce n'était pas ce que je voulais écrire.

Donc, astuce qui existait déjà sur iPhone est le "secouer pour annuler". Un pop-up apparaît avec "Annuler la saisie" ou "Annuler". Plus pratique à faire sur iPhone je trouve, mais ça marche sur iPad, je viens de tester ça dans Notes. Comme c'est une fonction système ça devrait marcher pour toutes les apps, en tout cas toutes les apps par défaut dans ton iPad/iPhone où il y a du texte à saisir : Safari, SMS, Notes, Mail...

C'est le même principe que le "secouer pour aller au morceau suivant" dans l'app iPod, qui lui est activable/désactivable.


----------

